# Cherry and walnut logs to lumber



## woodworker56 (Jan 24, 2018)

I just had several cherry logs milled into lumber. These trees from my woods all fell during a storm in 2017. I have a friend with a WoodMizer mill, so he brings the mill to the woods (he charged me $80 per hour). We cut for 6 hours and got 1200 board feet of lumber. About 700 BF is cherry, 250, walnut, and the rest maple, elm and ironwood. I will leave the wood stickered for at least 2 years in the barn. I cut a few slabs from the butt of one of the cherry logs which had some insect damage. In a few years, I can see filling the damage with clear Epoxy and making some live edge tables. 

The slab wood gets cut into fire wood. We did make a big pile of sawdust!


----------



## logger2005 (Jul 29, 2018)

Looks good! 



I see a lot of future projects in that pile


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Great score!!!! Looks as if he done you a great job.....way to go on stickering, I see so many not so straight messes!!!!


----------



## woodworker56 (Jan 24, 2018)

I had a great score on the stickers many years ago. I stopped into one of our local commercial lumber producers and as luck would have it, they were upgrading from the 3/4 ash stickers to a new sticker that was to stay straighter and leave a smaller sticker line on the lumber. Anyhow, I filled my truck twice with those old ash stickers for a penny each. For a few bucks, I ended up with a lot of stickers. I can stack about 5000 BF without running out.


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

Did you seal the ends against checking?


----------



## woodworker56 (Jan 24, 2018)

In a perfect world, I would take the time to at least put some paint on the log ends. Most of the time I am running a few days behind, so usually I do not get any sealer applied. I am air drying the lumber in a barn, I have not noticed a big problem with end checking on the unsealed boards. Not saying there is not some, but the waste is not bad. 

These trees had been down in the woods for a year, and now stickered for the a few months. So far I have not noticed much checking occurring.


----------

